# هل المسيحية حاليا هى الدين الصحيح



## محمد 123 (28 مارس 2009)

هل المسيحية حاليا هى الدين الصحيح اللى عنده اثبات يا ريت يقول لى


----------



## fredyyy (28 مارس 2009)

محمد 123 قال:


> هل المسيحية حاليا هى الدين الصحيح اللى عنده اثبات يا ريت يقول لى


 

*المسيحية ليست دين بمفهومك العقائدي *

*لكنها عودة الانسان الضال الى الله الحي ليحيا من جديد بعد أن كان ميتًا *


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2009)

> (ومن ابتغى غير الاسلام دينا فلن يتقبل منه) والاسلام هو الدين الله الحق .


*معنى كلامك يا اخى الفاضل ان القرأن  كلامة غير صحيح*
*لان القرأن يأمن بالانجيل والتوراة *
*وهاد معناة انة بيعرف المسحية وبيؤمن بها*
*يبقى منين يأمن بلمسيحية دين سماوى *
*ومنين*
*(ومن ابتغى غير الاسلام دينا فلن يتقبل منه)*
*راجع اخى الفاضل وافهم واتعلم*
*ربنا معطى لنا العقول منشان نفهم*
*مو منشان نضللها بكلمات ليست ذات قيمة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2009)

*



			أنا قلت من قبل أن المسيحية لم تكن دينا بل كان منهجا اتبعه أهل الهوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اخى العزيز *
*لماذا لم يثبت قرأنكم هذا*
*ومن اين جئت بهذا الكلام *
*اين دليلك*
*؟؟*
*بغير كمان اخى الفاضل*
*لا تخرج عن نطاق السؤال*
*انت سألت فأنتظر الجواب ولا تخرج عن صلب الموضوع*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (29 مارس 2009)

> هل المسيحية حاليا هى الدين الصحيح اللى عنده اثبات يا ريت يقول لى



انت فين يا محمد ما ترد!!!!!!!!!!!!

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## عمر حسن (30 مارس 2009)

والله انى اجد ان لكل شحص معتقده الذي يراه
ما لله لله وما لقيصر لقيصر


----------



## محامي مسيحي (30 مارس 2009)

محمد 123 قال:


> هل المسيحية حاليا هى الدين الصحيح اللى عنده اثبات يا ريت يقول لى



من يدعي خلاف الأصل .. عليه اثبات العكس بالبينه
اثبت انه ليس الدين الصحيح​


----------



## taten (31 مارس 2009)

*للاسف المسلم يؤمن ان الاسلام ينسخ ما قبلة من الاديان اليهودية و المسيحية والقرآن ينسخ ما قبلة من الكتب الانجيل و التوراة و الزبور 
ويؤمن ان آخر الرسل هو محمد و آخر الكتب هو القرآن و آخر الاديان هو الاسلام 
ولعل هذا الايمان هو ما يقف حجر عثرة فى طريق المسلم لكى يكتشف الحقيقة وهى ان الاسلام و القرآن وحمحد ليسوا هم الحق ابدآ ابدآ 
صحيح بعض المسلمين اكتشفوا هذا ولكن بعد وقت طويل وبصعوبة ولعل هؤلاء ينيرون الطريق للباقين ليكتشفوا الحقيقة قبل فوات الاوان فوقتها لا يوجد مخرج ولا حل *


----------



## elfarid (2 أبريل 2009)

سيدى الفاضل امامك اشيئا كثيره لكى تعرف ان المسيحيه هى دين الحق وصاحب العقل يميز فالمعجزات كثيره وخاصتا مع اخواننا المسلمين فمن منا الدليل - اقرأ اكثر وابحث فى الانجيل وربنا هو اللى هايدلك - ولك السلام والنعمه:t16:


----------



## صدى الحنين (8 أبريل 2009)

طبعا المسيحية ليست الدين الصحيح في هذا الوقت...نعم كانت الدين الصصحيح ايام عيسى عليه السلام..
ولكن ما ان جاء *..........................* هو الدين الذي يرتضيه الله...

وبعدين اين المسيحية الحقيقية في هذا الزمن...
الانجيل محرف كله...فإين الدين الحقيقي للمسحية

*.................*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (8 أبريل 2009)

صدى الحنين قال:


> طبعا المسيحية ليست الدين الصحيح في هذا الوقت...نعم كانت الدين الصحيح ايام عيسى عليه السلام..
> ولكن ما ان جاء *..........................* هو الدين الذي يرتضيه الله...
> 
> وبعدين اين المسيحية الحقيقية في هذا الزمن...
> ...



نفس الكلام موجه لك يا صدى الحنين
من يدعي خلاف الأصل .. عليه اثبات العكس بالبينه
اثبت انه ليس الدين الصحيح وان الانجيل محرف​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

متهيألي مش محتاجين نقعد نعيد و  نزيد تاني في إن التحريف ده إهانة لإلهك ذات نفسه...

و إله غير محترم لا يقدر حتى على حفظ كلامه من بعض البشر لا يستحق أبداً اتباعه...

إنه هذا الإله الذي عجز عن إيجاد طريقة لإنقاذ عيسى، فاضطر إلى الكذب و الخداع و ألقى شبهه على أحد أصحابه، و رفعه على الخفاء، ليحدث ضلالاً في الأرض...

لأ و إيه، بعد كل ده عايزنا نؤمن به...

إله أراجوز!

"بدلوني بما ليسوا آلهة"


----------



## fredyyy (8 أبريل 2009)

صدى الحنين قال:


> - طبعا المسيحية ليست .........
> - ولكن ما ان جاء *........* هو الدين الذي يرتضيه الله
> - وبعدين اين المسيحية الحقيقية في هذا الزمن...
> - الانجيل محرف كله...فإين الدين الحقيقي للمسحية


 

*- عندما تتكلم عن المسيحية يجب أن توثق كلامك **فلكل شئ ما يثبت صحته من عدمها *

*- هل الله يرتضي أن يتحول الانسان الى حيوان لمعاشرة النساء *

*والله من الاساس خلق حواء واحدة لآدم ولم يُعطيه أكثر منها *

*- المسيحية موجودة من حولك وأبقاها الله لتطفئ نيران الكراهية والقتل داخل كل غير مسيحي *

*- إن قولك بأن الانجيل محرف ... هو إتهام صريح لله بالضعف *

*لأنه لم يحمي كلمته من عبث الانسان الذي خلقه*


----------



## antonius (9 أبريل 2009)

المعجزة..التاريخ..الكتب...واكيد الكتاب المقدس تثبت!


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أبريل 2009)

> طبعا المسيحية ليست الدين الصحيح في هذا الوقت...نعم كانت الدين الصصحيح ايام عيسى عليه السلام..


 
*انت تتكلمين عن المسيحية وكأنها منظمة, المسيحية يا عزيزتي علاقة محبة مع الله الخلق, علاقة اب بأبنائه, علاقة طهارة ووداعة قلوب والكتاب المقدس يشهد. والسيد المسيح أعلن ان أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها, فمن انت حتى ترفسين المناخس.*



> ولكن ما ان جاء *..........................* هو الدين الذي يرتضيه الله...



*الذي جاء يا آنسة جلب معه الدم والقتل والدعارة فالله بريء من اعماله الشنيعة.*



> وبعدين اين المسيحية الحقيقية في هذا الزمن...
> الانجيل محرف كله...فإين الدين الحقيقي للمسحية


 
*المسيحية موجودة في كل اقطاب العالم وها هو السيد المسيح واقفا على الباب يقرع, اذا فتحتم له دخل وجعل حياتكم طاهرة كما خلفها الله.*

*فكروا بعقل, استعملوه ولو لمرة واحدة في حياتكم, اذا كان محرف اتحفونا واعطونا الكتاب الذي تدعون انه الحقيقي, واذ لا وجود له فلتصمت الافواه أمام قدرة الله وعدله وكلمته (الكتاب المقدس)*

*سلام الرب يسوع معكم*


----------



## mohziko (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

من منا لا يتساءل ما هي الغاية التي خلقنا من اجلها؟
من الطبيعي ان يتساءل الانسان ما هي الغاية التي خلق من اجلها ضمن حدود عقل الانسان ولا يحاول الخروج من هذه الحدود لانه سيصل الى حالة من الجنون او الهستيريا.ويفرض عقل الانسان على الانسان التفاعل ما حوله من مادة والتمييز بينها والريط بينها من خلال الوعي الذي لا يستطيع تجاوز المعرفة المادية.حتى من يقول بان هناك معرفة روحية فهي بالنهاية خاضعة لكل ما يمكن الشعور به من خلال الحواس الخمسة.وبالتالي المعرفة الروحية هي معرفة مادية بالحقيقة ولا يستطيع الانسان تجاوز هذه  الحدود ومن له رأي يخالف ذلك فليعطني مثال.

ولكن الحقيقة الوحيدة الثابتة عند الانسان انه يوجد مصدر واحد لكل ما هو مادي يفوق الواقع المادي الذي نعيشه ومنفصل عنه بشكل كامل

فالانسان السليم يؤمن برب واحد لا يوجد له مثيل او شبه ولا يمكن تصوره ضمن حدود تفكيرنا المبني على حواسنا الخمسة القاصرة

اتمنى ان لا اكون طولت عليكم


----------



## fredyyy (10 أبريل 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> * المسيحية يا عزيزتي *
> *علاقة **محبة مع الله الخلق, *
> *علاقة اب بأبنائه, *
> *علاقة طهارة ووداعة قلوب .*
> ...


 


*رائع أخي / christianbible5*

*كلمات هادفه في الصميم ... الرب يبرك حياتك وثمر خدمتك *


----------



## Luffy (10 أبريل 2009)

اولا اخوي اعطيك نظرتي كمسلم

سوالك خاطئ والاصح في سؤالك ان تقول

هل النصرانية حاليا هي الدين الصحيح

لان المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بريء مما نسبتوه اليه

فانتم نصارى ولستم مسيحيين

الجواب :

النصرانية حاليا هي دين خاطىء

الدين الصحيح حاليا هو الاسلام , وما عدا دين الاسلام فهي ديانات محرفة

والله في كتابناوهو القران اخبرنا بان الاسلام دين شامل لكل الاجناس ولكل الامم

دين لا تحريف فيه ولا تخريب 

دين يقال عنه بانه كامل

نظرتنا لديانتكم بانها كانت ديانة صحيحة مبنية على اسس قوية

لانها من عند الرب

لكن شائت حكمة الرب بان يحرف كتابكم لياتي بعده رسول معه كتاب اخر يحمل قوانين الرب الصحيحة

واحب ان اخبرك شيئا عزيزي النصراني

انت عندما تكلمني انا او تكلم اي شخص مسلم في هذا المنتدى 

تعتقد انك سوف تنجيه من عذاب الله لكي يتبع دينك لكن اعلم 

المسلم من الصعوبة بمكان ان يتنصر لكن بالنسبة لكم العكس

ويا عزيزي احب ان اختم بكلمة

اذا كنت مجادل فانت لن تستفيد الا العناد والضيق

اما اذا كنت متاكد بانك على حق او انك تبحث عن الحق

اذهب الى من هم افضل مني اذهب الى علماء المسلمين

هناك منتديات قوية غير هذا المنتدى يوجد بها كبار القسيسين وكبار الشيوخ المسلمين

اذهب لتلك المواقع واقرا واستفد

ولا تناقش شباب مسلمين لا يملكون من العلم الا القليل ومنهم انا

لكي تثبت بانك الطرف الاقوى

تحياتي لك 

:::... سلام ...:::


----------



## Luffy (10 أبريل 2009)

> التحريف ده إهانة لإلهك ذات نفسه...
> 
> و إله غير محترم لا يقدر حتى على حفظ كلامه من بعض البشر لا يستحق أبداً اتباعه...
> 
> إنه هذا الإله الذي عجز عن إيجاد طريقة لإنقاذ عيسى، فاضطر إلى الكذب و الخداع و ألقى شبهه على أحد أصحابه، و رفعه على الخفاء، ليحدث ضلالاً في الأرض...



يا جوني او كما تحب ان تطلق على نفسك 

<< هع اسمك حلو يذكرني بواحد في الكابتن ماجد ولا كمان ما تتفرجون له هع

جوني انت تقصد ان الرب لم يستطع ان يحمي كتابه

كيف لا يستطيع ان يحمي نفسه الان من ان يسبه اي شخص

الان الكتاب حرفوه بايديهم او سبوا الله بالسنتهم ايش الفرق

كلهم اشياء مقدسة 

اي انك تقصد مثل ما الله لا يستطيع ان يحمي كتابه اي انه لا يستطيع ان يحمي نفسه من السب

الان كل ابن ادم يعصون فكيف الله لا يستطيع ان يمنهم

انت اذا قلت ان الله يسكت على السب او على التحريف او على عصيانه فانت تعتقد الان بانه ليس اله

او كما قلت ليس محترم

اسحب كلامك

ثانيا قصة التحريف 

اذا لم يوجد تحريف في كتاب الرسول الذي قبلكم وهو موسى وكتابه التوراة

اخبرني اذا الله حمى كتبه كلها فلماذا يرسل رسول اخر يحمل كتاب اخر

هل الله نسي شيئا فذكره في الكتاب الجديد

ام انه كطبعات كتبكم المقدسة طبعة تحذف 13 فصل وطبعة ترجع 6 وطبعة تعيد 7 الخ

هذي مشيئة الرب

دائما اذا الكتاب لم يحرف الرب يرسل نبي وليس رسول

ودور النبي ان يذكر الناس ويلزمهم اتباع الكتاب الذي جاء به الرسول الذي قبله

اما اذا حرف الكتاب فكما قلت ياتي رسول ومعه كتاب الله

كتاب الله عبارة عن قوانين الله 

فكلما حرفت او بدلت سوف يضيع الناس في متاهات فياتي الرسول

واحب ان اقولك لو لم يكن كتابنا صحيحا لما نصرنا الى الان

ام انك تقول ان الاسلام اكبر كذبة على البشرية

:::... سلام ...:::


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

إنها مشكلة عندما تريد تعليم شخص عنده مفاهيم خاطئة جداً...

يجب أولاً هدم مفاهيم خطيرة عندك، و تهين إلهك أيضاً...

دعك من تفاهة التسمية في "رسول" و "نبي" و .. هذا ما يحشون به عقولكم لكي لا تفكروا...
تعدد الرسل ليس بسبب تحريف الكتاب أبداً...حاشا لله أن يترك كلامه يضيع و نحن نؤمن أنه لم يضع حرف واحد من كلمة الله المقدسة...

كل كتب العهد القديم تنبأت عن مجيء المخلص، و الله أراد أن يعد البشرية لاستقبال هذا الحدث العظيم...
و عندما أتمه أوحى بكتب للرسل ليؤكدوا أن ما سبق التنبؤ عنه تم..ز

*فكل الكتب تكمل و تؤكد بعضها، و ليس أحدها يلغي الآخر*

أما عن ترك الناس يسبونه...فهناك نقطة مهمة تجاهلتها أو تناسيتها أو نسيتها كعادتك...
أن الله لم يترك نفسه أبداً بلا شاهد...فهناك من يعبدونه بإخلاص و يجعلون الحق واضحاً امام الجميع...

*لذلك فالله، و لو وُجد من حرًّف كلامه، لكن أبداً لا يترك كلامه يضيع!
دائماً كلمة الحق، الأولى موجودة و حاشا لحرف من كلام الله أن يزول!*
لا يمكن أن تختفي كلمة من كلام الله الحقيقي...الذي نعبده نحن...

اما إلهك، فها أنا أسألك...أين الإنجيل الذي تدعي أنه موجود؟ لو أنه ضاع فأنت تتحدث عن إله ضعيف و لا يستحق احترامه!


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أبريل 2009)

> اولا اخوي اعطيك نظرتي كمسلم
> سوالك خاطئ والاصح في سؤالك ان تقول
> هل النصرانية حاليا هي الدين الصحيح
> لان المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بريء مما نسبتوه اليه
> فانتم نصارى ولستم مسيحيين


 
*ايه الذكى ده؟؟؟*

1- اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 11 العدد 26 فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. *وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً*. 

*2- * اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 26 العدد 28 فَقَالَ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لِبُولُسَ: «*بِقَلِيلٍ تُقْنِعُنِي أَنْ أَصِيرَ مَسِيحِيّاً*». 

*3- * بطرس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 16 وَلَكِنْ *إِنْ كَانَ كَمَسِيحِيٍّ فَلاَ يَخْجَلْ،* بَلْ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ مِنْ هَذَا الْقَبِيلِ. 

*فين المرجع الذي اقتبست منه؟؟؟*
*المنتدى يا افندم قائم على المراجع وليس منبراً للرأي الحر!!!*



> الجواب :
> النصرانية حاليا هي دين خاطىء


 
*اين الادلة التي لا تجرؤ على عرضها؟؟؟ وعدم الجرأة لعدم وجود الادلة والبراهين.*



> الدين الصحيح حاليا هو *الاسلام* , وما عدا دين الاسلام فهي ديانات محرفة
> والله في كتابناوهو القران اخبرنا بان الاسلام دين شامل لكل الاجناس ولكل الامم
> دين لا تحريف فيه ولا تخريب
> دين يقال عنه بانه كامل
> ...


 
*هذا الموضوع يتم الاجابة عليه:*
*هنا*
*أو هنا*
*أو هنا*
*فالقسم هنا خاص بالاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية فلا يحق لك التطرق الى الفكر الاسلامي*



> واحب ان اخبرك شيئا عزيزي النصراني


 
*أخشى في ان تكون بتكلم نفسك لانه لا وجود للنصارى في هذا المنتدى*




> انت عندما تكلمني انا او تكلم اي شخص مسلم في هذا المنتدى
> تعتقد انك سوف تنجيه من عذاب الله لكي يتبع دينك لكن اعلم
> المسلم من الصعوبة بمكان ان يتنصر لكن بالنسبة لكم العكس




*ههه اين تمكث عزيزي؟؟؟ في المريخ؟؟؟؟ يا حبيبي نتيجة البشارة وعمل الاخوة ما يزيد عن 10.000.000 مسلم عابرا الى المسيحية. والآتي اعظم.*

*الرب يسوع معكم*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أبريل 2009)

> *رائع أخي / christianbible5
> كلمات هادفه في الصميم ... الرب يبرك حياتك وثمر خدمتك *


 
*حبيبي في الرب صدقني أحيانا أهرب من منتدى الحوار الاسلامي لما فيه من تعابير ...... لأقرأ كلماتك التي تنير قلب الانسان وتطهر عقله.*

*شكرا على دعمك الروحي في كل حين, والرب يسوع يعطيك العافية لتكتب أكثر وأكثر.*

*الرب يسوع معكم اجمعين*


----------



## Luffy (10 أبريل 2009)

* 
....................

الموضوع عن المسيحية 

وليس عن أي معتقدات هدامة 
*


----------



## Luffy (10 أبريل 2009)

*....................................*


*ممنوع الإقرار بأمور ومعتقدات غير مسيحية *

*حرر بواسطة ......... fredyyy*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2009)

luffy قال:


> اولا اخوي اعطيك نظرتي كمسلم
> 
> سوالك خاطئ والاصح في سؤالك ان تقول
> 
> ...



*ومن هم المسيحيين إذن, ولا تتكلم من عقلك بل بالأدلة والبراهين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2009)

luffy قال:


> النصرانية حاليا هي دين خاطىء
> 
> الدين الصحيح حاليا هو الاسلام , وما عدا دين الاسلام فهي ديانات محرفة
> 
> ...



*هذا مجرد رأى شخصي لا قيمة له, وتشوبه الكثير من الأخطاء
كيف يكون الإسلام دين شامل وكتابه القرآن لا يمكن ترجمته
كيف يكون الإسلام دين صحيح وقرآنة لا تستطيعوا الدفاع عن ما فيه من أخطاء
كيف يكون الإسلام دين صحيح ورسوله رجل قاتل, سارق, زانى, كاذب

إن كنت قادر أن تدافع عن إسلامك الشيطانى الفاسد, فها أمامك المنتدى الإسلامي وهناك ستجد إسلامك وقرآنك ومحمدك أسفل أقدامنا دون أن تستطيع إمة لا إله أسمه الله أن تنطق بكلمة *


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أبريل 2009)

> مشكور اخوي مع اني كنت اعتقد اني بليد
> معي اختبار ورفعت معنوياتي هع



*عم اضحك عليك ما تصدق...*



> انت عزيزي لم تفهم ما قالت اختي صدى الحنين
> لانك لا تريد ان تفهم
> << يحزني مرة يحسب انه رد عليه وبقوة هع
> *نظرتنا مش نظرتكم
> *


 
*فهمت جيدا صدقني, بس كلامها يا اخي بدون ادلة ومراجع ونحنا يا اخي شعارنا لا مراجع لا مصداقية... يعني وبكل بساطة شبهة أو رد بدون مرجع يبقى تضليل أو كذب ولا يدل الا على جهل...*

*احنا عارفين الامر ده, يعني نظرتكم شتم وقتل ودعارة والخ الخ الخ أما نحن مش كده... احنا عندنا يسوع المسيح اللي ماحدش عندو ياه... يعني لو هاشرح للصبح مش هاتفهم لأنك قافل على صداعك وده كلام أكبر من انك تفهموا...*



> << لازم نرد المدح
> *اولا : كتابك الذي استندت اليه لا نتعبره صحيحا لانه محرف
> **ثانيا : الناس ايام المسيح عيسى عليه السلام كانوا هم المسيحيين نعم لك انكر ذلك
> لكن انتم جئتم وقد تغير الدين من جذوره
> ...


 
*ومين سأل عن رأيك, ماهو لو رأيك يهم اي حد في البشرية يبقى اللي تنتمي اليهم, لأن الطيور تقع على اشكالها يا شاطر...*

*واين الدليل اذ وجد؟؟؟ معلش بعد اذنك معنى كلامك وارد بدون مرجع رح اضطر ارمي في سلة النفايات واعتبر انك ماتكلمتش خالص ولا تزعل...*



> كما تعتقدون انه توجد ثلاثة الهه
> الاب والابن والروح القدس
> اي كل واحد اله وكل واحد منهم له مشيئة
> وكلنا نؤمن بالقدر صح


 
*صدقني هذا موضوع كبير الرجاء طرح السؤال في القسم المختص...*

*هنا*



> فلنفرض مثلا :
> ان الاب شاء ان اضرب يا جوني
> لكن ابن شاء ان لا اضربك
> وايضا الروح القدس شاء ان امدحك
> ...


 
*شو هالشعب انتو, حتى المثل اللي بتطرحوا فيه عنف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الرب يسوع معكم*


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

luffy قال:


> نظرتك انها خاطئة ونظرتي انها اكثر الامور صحة


و هكذا أيضاً نظرة كل إنسان في شيء يجهله



luffy قال:


> هدم ؟؟؟ اعتقد ان بنائي غير قابل للهدم


احذر من غرورك ايها الإنسان...و اعلم ان الله قادر حتى على هدم أعلى الحصون...
الله الذي هدم أسوار أريحا فادر ان يهدم حصن الجهل من حولك...



luffy قال:


> تفاهة التسمية ؟؟؟ عيب عليك تقول ان النبي او الرسول تفاهة اسمية
> وضح لي مالفرق بين الرسول والنبي


بالفم المليان أقول لك *التسمية تافهة*...كيف يمكن أن الله يشغل البشر عن خلاصهم بشيء تافه كمعنى كلمة؟
و عموماً: نبي: من يتنبأ بحدث مستقبلي...و تقال عن أنبياء العهد القديم
رسول = ناشر للدين (ممكن اكتر من رسول للدين الواحد) و هم رسل العهد الجديد...

مش فارقة كتير كلهم ناس ربنا بعتهم يكلموا الناس عنه (و ليس قتلهم بالمناسبة)



luffy قال:


> ليؤكدوا ان الرب صادق ؟؟ هل الرب بحاجة للتاكيد , على قولك الرب مثلما حفظ الكتب يستطيع حفظ عقول الناس


بل لتذكيرهم بخطاياهم، و بخطة الله لأجلهم...
و ايضاً دليل أكبر على صدق هذا الكلام، عندما يجتمع أكثر من 40 كاتباً على مدار 2000 سنة في ظروف و مجتمعات مختلفة و مع ذلك يخرج لاكتاب المقدس بأكبر تناغم و دون أدنى تعارض...

و الأهم...عندما يعمل الله عملاً عظيماً، يمكن أن يرسل لهم نبياً ليوضح لنا أن هذا العمل من الله نفسه، و ما معناه أو ما رمزه لو كان له رمز...



luffy قال:


> تكمل؟؟ وهل يوجد في احدها نقصان
> و ليس أحدها يلغي الآخر ؟؟؟ اي ان الديانة اليهودية صحيحة وكل الديانات الاخرى


كل منها يتكلم عن موضوع معين...اما إغراقك في *الألفاظ التافهة* فهذا شأنك وحدك...
كتب تتنبأ عن أحداث مختلفة في حياة المسيح...و كتب أخرى جاءت بعدما جاء المسيح، و أكدت تحقق هذه النبوات...سمه ما شئت!



luffy قال:


> كعادتك ؟؟ اول مشاركة لي هع
> جوابك يسمى بالهروب , رصيت كلمات لم افهم منها شيئا


كعادتك كمسلم...
إن كنت لم تفهم...فهناك مشكلة في عقلك كما أقول لك...




luffy قال:


> سوالي كان واضح
> اذا كان الرب لا يرضى ان يمس كلامه المقدس بالاذى
> فكيف بذاته عزوجل
> فالاحرى كما صان الكتب يصون السنة الناس ايضا


يا هو إلهك كمان ضعيف لدرجة ان الشتيمة بتؤذيه؟ طؤطؤطؤ...

إذا كان لازال هناك مادة رمادية في رأسك، حاول ان تفهم ما يلي:
الله لن يؤثر فيه أي سباب أو كلام...و المهم ان يوجد بعض الناس يعبدونه لكي يظل هناك دائماً شاهد على الحق...و لا يضيع أو يختفي (الحق)

و هكذا كلامه...مهما حاول البعض أن يزور أو يزيف (هذا لو حدث..انا أكلمك بمنطقك الجاهل المريض الذي يقول بحدوث تحريف)...فلابد أن يظل كلام الله موجوداً و لا يختفي...ينبغي أن يحفظه لكي يعرفه الناس...
و هكذا اقول لك: لو أنه محرف..فلابد أن النسخة الحقيقية موجودة...أين هي بقى سيادتك؟ (ابتسامة عريضة)
و لاحظ أن نبيك قال:"اليحكم أهل الكتاب بما عندهم"..أي أن النسخة الأصلية كانت موجودة وقت صلعم، فكيف تركهم المسلمون يحرفون كلام الله؟؟!! إذاً فالتحريف = ضعف إلهك + نفاق الرسول و أتباعه الذين تهاونوا في الحفاظ على كلام الله!!



luffy قال:


> هل تنكر ان في عدة طبعات لكتابكم المقدس تم حذف عدة فصول
> وفي طبعة اخرى استرجعوها
> تريد ان اخبرك شيئا اذهب الى اخر طبعة من كتابكم
> اخر طبعة تم جمع فيها الكثير من الاباء القيسيسن او كما تقولون عنهم
> ...


اللي مايعرفش يقول عدس...

البروتستانت في القرن ال16 رفضوا الاعتراف ببعض الأسفار..و أنا لست بروتستانتياً...أي أعترف بكل الأسفار...لأسباب اقتصادية النسخة المنتشرة هي البروتستانتية و لذلك لا تجد فيها تلك الأسفار...
و هذه الطبعات هي ترجمات...يعني نقحها مفيش مشكلة...طالما الأصل محفوظ و سيظل محفوظاً من أي عبث، *فهو كلام الله، و لا يمكن ان يختفي*

طبعة واحدة في كل العالم ازاي يا هذا...و بأي لغة يقى ان شاء الله!! كم أنت جاهل!!

و يا لغرابة هذا الموقف! العادي ان فلان يحاول يتملص من كتاب فيه أخطاء، و مهاجمه يحاول ان يلصقه بيه...
أما العيوب العظيمة فهي في عقلك!

أما ما يحدث الآن فهو أني أقول أني أعترف بهذا السفر و أتحداه أن يجد لي خطأ واحد، و هو مش عاجبه!!!
معلش...ما هو ده أثر الإسلام على العقول!



luffy قال:


> تذكر بان لو كان كلامي صحيحا ان الرب سيسالك عن سبك له
> اقسم انك ستتذكر
> :::... سلام ...:::



لا تخف عليّ...لكن أسألك انا نفس السؤال...

لو أني مخطئ، فعلى الأفل أنا عشت حياتي عاقلاً و في المنطق...
لكن لو أنك مخطئ، و أنت مخطئ بالتأكيد، فانت خسرت عقلك و أبديتك...


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

"حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح. بألسنتهم قد مكروا. سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم. وفمهم مملوء لعنة ومرارة. أرجلهم سريعة إلى سفك الدم. في طرقهم اغتصاب وسحق. وطريق السلام لم يعرفوه. ليس خوف الله قدام عيونهم" (رومية 13:3-18)


----------



## قمر النهار (11 أبريل 2009)

*هو فين الاخ اللى سأل السؤال الاول اصلا

والاخ التانى اللى بيقول ان الانجيل اتحرف والى اخر الكلام

انا انسانة عادية نتكلم بالعقل والمنطق 

هنفترض ان الانجيل اتحرف وربنا جاب القرأن للناس عشان يفهمهم الغلط يبقى احنا كده مش بنتكلم عن اله

الاله اللى ميقدرش يحافظ على كلامه ووعوده وبعدين انا اشعرفنى القرأن نفسه متحرفش يبقى كده

الثقة اللى بينا وبين ربنا انتهت ماهو كل كتاب بينزله يتحرف يبقى مفيش كلام موثوق فيه ده اولا

لو التوارة اتحرفت المفروض انا كانسانه لما اجى احرف كلام او اغيره اغير لصالحى يعنى مثلا احلل حاجات متحرمة

يعنى اعمل حاجة تتمشى مع اهوائى الارضية وده محصلش بالعكس لورجعت للعهد القديم  هكتبلك مثال من

الايات من العهد القديم

(والنفس التى تلتفت الى الجان والى التوابع لتزنى وراءهم اجعل وجهى ضد تلك النفس واقطعها من شعبها فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين لانى انا الرب الهكم وتحفظون فرائضى وتعملونها انا الرب مقدسكم )

                                                                                                               (لاويين20:6,7,8 )
(كل انسان سب ابوهاباه او امه فأنه يقتل قد سب اباه او امه دمه عليه)
                                                                                                    (لاويين 9:20)

لا تلتفتوا الى الاوثان والهه مسبوكة لا تصنعوا لانفسكم انا الرب الهكم )
                                                                                               (لاويين4:19)

( لاتقبل خبرا كاذبا ولا تضع يدك مع المنافق لتكون شاهد ظلم لا تتبع الكثيرين الى فعل الشر ولا تجب فى دعوى مائلا وراء كثيريين للتحريف )
                                                                                                     (خروج1,2:23)

( اذا صادفت ثور عدوك او حماره شاردا ترده اليه اذا رايت حمار مبغضك واقعا تحت حمله فلابد ان تحل معه لاتحرف حق فقيرك فى دعواه ابتعد عن كلام الكذب ولا تقتل البرىء البار لانى لا ابرر المذنب ولا تأخذ رشوة لان الرشوة 
تعمى المبصريين وتعوج كلام الابرار ولا تضايق الغريب فانكم عارفون نفس الغريب لانكم كنتم غرباء فى ارض مصر)

                                                                                                                 (خروج4,9:23)بالاولى التحريف يكون فى الايات دى ودى على فكره الشريعة اللى نزلت على موسى النبى وغيرها كتير من الوصايا وسن الشريعة الالهيه بالاولى يكون التحريف هنا

خلينى معاك التحريف نقول حصل فى العهد الجديد لما جه المسيح

المسيح قال جئت لاتمم ماقيل كان بالاولى يقول سيبكم من اللى فات وانا هديكم شريعة جديدة

هجيبلك ايات من الانجيل فى العهد الجديد بعد قدوم المسيح

( لاتظنوا انى جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ماجئت لانقض بل لاكمل فانى الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لايزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل)
                                                                                                       (متى17,18:5)وغيرها من الايات انا فعلا مش هقدر اطول عليك لكن هقولك ممكن يكون التحريف ان المسيح ابن الله

طيب نجى مع بعض بمنطق العقل هيستفاد ايه المسيح انه يكسب صفة زى دى الا اذا كان من وراه هدف معين

او اللى حرفوا الكلام ليهم هدف معين ياترى ايه الهدف ده لازم تكون اهداف ارضيه ايه نوعيتها ملك الديانه المسيحية مبدورش على الملك الارضى لاننا لانهتم بالارضيات بل بعلاقتنا بربنا مال
المسيح قالنا اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر ومالله لله وقالنا كمان مينفعش نحب الله والمال مع بعض
ولا تكنز كنوز فى الارض
مسألتش نفسك وده فى القرأن المسيح اتولد من العذراء مريم وهى عذراء غير متزوجة ليه ربنا عمل كده

مدام نبى عادى متخلقش ليه من اب وام عاديين يبقى اكيد ربنا ليه هدف وهدفه هو الانسان اللى خلقه

اللى هو احنا جالنا فى صورة انسان اخد جسمنا لكن هو ليه لاهوته وكيانه 

زى بالزبط الملك لما يحب يشوف رعيته عامليين ايه يلبس لبس الرعية وينزلهم عشان يبقى زيهم هيقدر يكلمهم

ويكون قريب منهم يقعد معاهم وياكل معاهم ويدافع عنهم لو فيه امر استدعى ذلك
وهو ببساطه ده اللى عامله ربنا عشان منهلكش انا كلمتك بالعقل والمنطق المسيح جه كمل وهيا دى الثقة 
ازاى اثق فى ربنا وهو بمنتهى ببساطة بيسيب ناس تحرف فى كلامه ازاى اثق فيه
وازاى اصدقه بعد كده 


اسفة انى طولت لكن ارجو من كل انسان يكلم بالعقل وبالمنطق اللى ربنا خلقه فينا ويجيب دلائل قبل ما ييجى يكلم 
المسيحية هى ايمان ثابت وقوى لان قوتها قوة الهية وليست بشرية وبالتالى هى الصحيحة

شكرا للجميع ولجميع اخوتى​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 أبريل 2009)

*انا قرات الردود قراة سريعة !!!

و فعلا احزنني ما توصل اليه المسلمون من احكام و قرارات تفتقر الى الحكمة و المنطق!!!

يا مسلمين ربنا خلق الانسان بعقل هو الذي ميزه عن الحيوانااااات !!!! و لو ما كان فيه عقل كان اصبح متله متل الحيوانات!!!

المهم ردا على الانجيل محرفا!!!

خليكم احكوا من هووووووووووون ل 1000 سنة انه الانجيل محرف بس ما حد رح يرد عليكم عارفين ليه؟؟؟
لان هيدي اهانه لله اللي انت عم تعبده و تعظمه!!! حرام تهين الله بهالشكل الفظيع !!! 

يا مسلم : هل الله ضعيف و غير قادر على حفظ كلامه و كتبه من التحريف؟؟؟


و تاني شي انه يا سيدي رح امشي مع الراي اللي بيقول انه الانجيل الحالي اللي بين ايدي المسيحيين محرف!!!

طيب وين الانجيل الاصلي ؟؟  هل اتطلعت على الانجيل الغير محرف؟؟ ولا لسه عم تستنى ينزل من عند الله !!!

طبعا رح تحكيلي التوراة و الانجيل الغير محرف هو عند الله و نحن بنامن انها محفوظة عند الله؟؟


طيب السؤاااااااااال  انت كيف حكمت انه الانجيل اللي معنا هلا هو محرف و انت مش شايف الانجيل الاصلي الغير محرف!!!! منطق يا جمااااااااااعة بس خلي عقلك يتحرك و يشتغل !!!

لو اجاب المسلمون على هذه الاسئلة لكان العالم كله حاليا مسلمين !!!!!!
لكن للاسف ما في اجابه !!! و عدم وجود الاجابه يثبت لنا ان الاسلام دين ضعيف !!! يتهم الله بالضعف!!!



ربي و الهي ينور طريقكم و يفتح عقولك ... صعبانيين علي و على جميع اخوتي في المنتدى​*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 أبريل 2009)

> انا قرات الردود قراة سريعة !!!
> و فعلا احزنني ما توصل اليه المسلمون من احكام و قرارات تفتقر الى الحكمة و المنطق!!!


 
*شكرا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع, لا تعذبي حالك في الرد, لما بيحاوروا بالادلة والبراهين يبقى اهلا وسهلا أما عير كده بيقى يتحاوروا ويكذبوا مع بعض مش مع المسيحيين!!!*



> يا مسلمين ربنا خلق الانسان بعقل هو الذي ميزه عن الحيوانااااات !!!! و لو ما كان فيه عقل كان اصبح متله متل الحيوانات!!!


 
*آه كلام جميل ومنطقي بس بدك مين يفهم ويصدق.*

*باركك الرب اختي*


----------

